
America: Welcome to Your Hungarian Internet  - rberger
https://www.commondreams.org/view/2011/09/17-0
======
jfb
One of the knock-on effects of our third-world telecommunications
infrastructure is that it limits the level of innovation in small startups
that might want to build systems that are bandwidth dependent. That sucks on
toast.

